# boo hoo



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Was about to make some new videos
got everthing ready
setup the camera
But the battery was dead
No problem, plug in the ac adapter
WHAT!!! I can not find the AC adapter!!

No way to hold my iphone

I will try looking a little longer, then maybe I can find 1 on the bay.

Luckily the Peckham vids are done with his camera.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

woo hoo
found it, going to start on a video right now!

should be up tonite


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

vids are still uploading
so I should everything org later today, bed time for me


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are done


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> they are done


where can they be seen (??)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

to see them in order, they are at the ho-tips site in the video library section


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

peckham just did a back to the future car and video

I place in the peckham's corner section on ho-tips or on youtube


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It's OK to post a link you know!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.ho-tips.net/forumdisplay.php?fid=94

Back to future is just a vid,

Knight rider is pictures and a vid


----------

